# White raised pimples



## Amanda89 (May 4, 2014)

I've developed white raised pimples on my hands the past couple of days that seem to be spreading. Has anyone ever had this? I'm just wondering if it's a reaction to medication


----------



## theOcean (May 4, 2014)

That sounds more like warts to me... which medications are you on?


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (May 4, 2014)

No, I have not had these.  Have you talked to your doctor?  Here is some info I found that I'm hoping might help some with answers.  Please keep us updated.

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/ate/skinandhair/206904.html


----------



## Amanda89 (May 4, 2014)

I'm on remicade and azathioprine. I can see some more coming up under the skin


----------



## theOcean (May 4, 2014)

Would you be able to take and post a photo?


----------



## Amanda89 (May 4, 2014)

Not very clear but hope it shows up


----------



## theOcean (May 4, 2014)

I've been on both Remicade and Imuran so I'm pretty familiar with side effects for them, and looked them up just in case, too... I think this may be caused by something else. Would it be possible to be referred to a dermatologist?


----------



## Amanda89 (May 4, 2014)

I have an appointment with my dermatologist in July as I suffer from plaque psoriasis. I actually thought it was a type of psoriasis but my mum said I'm just being over dramatic *shrugs*


----------



## theOcean (May 4, 2014)

Gotta love comments like that, accusing us of being hypochondriacs. We have every reason to be careful about our health!

I don't think it is psoriasis, though. Hmm.

Do you find Remicade helps with your plaque psoriasis at all? Or does it make it worse?


----------



## Amanda89 (May 4, 2014)

Yeah she tried to talk me out of getting the colonoscopy that diagnosed by Crohns, but anyway that's a different story. 

Umm honestly I'm not sure. My psoriasis cleared and then about the time of my 2nd infusion it came back but I also finished steroids that week so my dermatologist just said it was due to that, but that was 2 months ago and still hasn't cleared up


----------



## theOcean (May 4, 2014)

Good for you for standing up for yourself and getting it!

And that's unfortunate, I'm sorry.  I know that Remicade and Humira are often used for psoriasis -- I suffer from it a bit myself.


----------



## Amanda89 (May 6, 2014)

So I thought id give an update. It turns out I have pustular psoriasis which has been triggered by infliximab. At least I know now that I'm not going crazy, and the doctor said I definitely done the right thing coming to see him.


----------



## theOcean (May 6, 2014)

Oh jeez. Did they say anything about continuing on Remicade?


----------



## Amanda89 (May 7, 2014)

He's not sure, he's putting a letter through to my dermatologist to get a quicker appointment.  He did say that it can appear on my feet and of course when I got home and checked, the blisters are all down the sides of my feet and on the soles.


----------



## theOcean (May 7, 2014)

Oh no.  I hope you can get into the dermatologist soon.

Is Humira an option for you if you're taken off the Remicade? I got really bad skin reactions to Remicade but haven't had any with Humira.


----------



## Lisa (May 7, 2014)

I just saw this thread - I too have had this in varying degrees/severity - HOWEVER - it has cleared up on its' own, WITHOUT me having to come off Remicade. 

If Remicade is working for you, it may be worthwhile to tough this out for a little bit and see if it clears on its' own - if the PP isn't unbearable.  

After my first 'outbreak' I occasionally get a couple of pustules here and there but nothing I can't handle.  Yes, they are pretty gross, but I'd rather handle them than a flare!


----------



## Amanda89 (May 9, 2014)

Oh that's interesting, I only have another 2-3 infusions left so I'm going to leave the decision up to dermatologist/GI.  How long did it take to go away?


----------



## Amanda89 (May 9, 2014)

theOcean said:


> Oh no.  I hope you can get into the dermatologist soon.
> 
> Is Humira an option for you if you're taken off the Remicade? I got really bad skin reactions to Remicade but haven't had any with Humira.


I'm not sure if I would qualify for it as they are going to stop the Infliximab in a couple of months anyway (if my colonoscopy comes back clear I guess) I'm not too keen on the idea of Humira as I don't want needles in the house as I watch my 3 year old niece a lot


----------



## theOcean (May 9, 2014)

If the syringes worry you, it also comes in a pre-loaded pen which is just like an epi-pen. That way it's less of a worry around someone young. (And it would be stored in the fridge, hopefully hidden from the three-year-old anyway.)

I can understand the concern, though.


----------



## jeffg51 (Mar 31, 2015)

What ever came of your pustular psoriasis?? I was just diagnosed with the same thing due to remicade..... My GI took me off of it. How did you get rid of it? How long did it take? I have it all over my palms. It sucks!


----------



## mamalana (Apr 22, 2015)

I, too, suffer with psoriasis- plaque, pustular, and guttate. I'm concerned because I am currently waiting insurance approval for Remicade! Yikes!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi there.....with regard to how long the pustules stay, I maybe find one a month or even less...occasionally - as in months apart (been probably over a year now) I will get an outbreak of more but they go away quickly.  I am still on Remicade and it continues to work great. I do also have some remnants of my skin issue (most likely gutatte P) from a few years ago, but nothing that is of any great concern to me or my doctors. 

Remicade may actually HELP your psoriasis mamalana - that is one of the treatments for P.


----------



## iamaaron (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey there!

I actually had these covering the palm of my hands for about 4 -6 months two years ago. It really happened after I had gained quite a bit of weight after I had finished about 3 months worth of prednisone and started Humira.

Here's what helped me, but I can guarantee none of these will be recommended:

Popping them, but keeping them clean, and to make sure to get all of the juices off of your hands after you pop them so they don't spread.
Germ-X.
Time, they eventually went away, I think mine was a reaction to the prednisone and Humira coupled together. But, they just went away.

Thanks!
Aaron


----------

